# LA STRONZATA DEL GIORNO



## Mari' (13 Marzo 2008)

ANSA 2008-03-13 14:03                                                                                                           

SENTIMENTI IN CENTIMETRI, BASSI INVIDIOSI E GELOSI                                                                                                            ROMA - L'invidia e la gelosia si misura in centimetri. Infatti sia per lui che per lei è l'altezza a segnare quanto saranno invidiosi degli altri, con gli uomini bassi che sembrano essere i più gelosi dei 'rivali' più alti di loro. E' quanto evidenziato in uno studio delle università di Groningen e Valencia, pubblicato sulla rivista Evolution and Human Behaviour e reso noto da New Scientist.

Diretto da Karlijn Massar, lo studio ha coinvolto 549 persone e misurato i loro sentimenti di invidia e gelosia verso persone dello stesso sesso. E' emerso che i più invidiosi sono i maschi di bassa statura, che probabilmente sentono l"inferiorita" fisica con i 'rivali' più alti, di solito più attraenti. Invece per le donne è diverso, le meno gelose sono quelle di media statura, e secondo Massar, ciò è spiegabile da un punto di vista evolutivo: da precedenti studi è emerso infatti che le donne di media statura sono più attraenti ed hanno un successo riproduttivo maggiore delle 'stanghe' e delle donne basse che risultano infatti più invidiose. Lo studio suggerisce che l'altezza ha importanti conseguenze psicologiche, concludono gli esperti, ma di certo la statura non é l'unico fattore a influenzare la nostra invidia verso gli altri.





E anche questa e' stata detta


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Marzo 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ANSA 2008-03-13 14:03
> 
> SENTIMENTI IN CENTIMETRI, BASSI INVIDIOSI E GELOSI                                                                                                            ROMA - L'invidia e la gelosia si misura in centimetri. Infatti sia per lui che per lei è l'altezza a segnare quanto saranno invidiosi degli altri, con gli uomini bassi che sembrano essere i più gelosi dei 'rivali' più alti di loro. E' quanto evidenziato in uno studio delle università di Groningen e Valencia, pubblicato sulla rivista Evolution and Human Behaviour e reso noto da New Scientist.
> 
> ...


perchè stronzata? verissimo!


----------



## Mari' (13 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> perchè stronzata? verissimo!


Dici


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Marzo 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Dici


solo quello che ho evidenziato....






e poi, non vorremo scadere nella volgare diceria  dell'uomo basso...

cosa vuol dire avere un metro e mezzo di statura
ce lo san dire gli occhi 
e le battute della gente....


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Marzo 2008)

E perchè una donna alta è più gelosa?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Marzo 2008)

La ricerca mi sembra poco scientifica o comunque mal riportata perché evidentemente dipende dal contesto stabiliro cosa è alto e cosa basso o medio e se e quanto queste caratteristiche hanno un valore positivo o negativo.
Poi possiamo discutere se noi ci riteniamo alte, basse o medie (dato nel nostro contesto variabile a secondo della generazione...) e se siamo invidiose di chi è diverso da noi riguardo questo aspetto.
Sempre se è un aspetto che consideriamo importante o tra i più importanti.
Se devo pensare cosa invidio...tra queste cose l'altezza non è certo tra le top...


----------



## Lettrice (13 Marzo 2008)

Onestamente non sono alta e manco me ne frega tanto... e se ci penso non so di cosa sono invidiosa...


----------



## Rebecca (13 Marzo 2008)

Sono alta 1.78 e non sono mai stata invidiosa delle donne di mezza statura. Anzi adoro i tacchi.
Però le magroline... Quelle le abolirei per legge.


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Marzo 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Sono alta 1.78 e non sono mai stata invidiosa delle donne di mezza statura. Anzi adoro i tacchi.
> *Però le magroline... Quelle le abolirei per legge*.


----------



## Mari' (14 Marzo 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Sono alta 1.78 e non sono mai stata invidiosa delle donne di mezza statura. Anzi adoro i tacchi.
> * Però le magroline*... Quelle le abolirei per legge.


----------



## Lettrice (14 Marzo 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Sono alta 1.78 e non sono mai stata invidiosa delle donne di mezza statura. Anzi adoro i tacchi.
> *Però le magroline*... Quelle le abolirei per legge.








  ...io abolirei le tettone


----------



## Iris (14 Marzo 2008)

Io abolirei le linguacce come voi


----------



## brugola (14 Marzo 2008)

io vorrei la pace nel mondo..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> io vorrei la pace nel mondo..


Adesso non cercare di prepararti per prova culturale di miss Italia...


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ...io abolirei le tettone


io abolirei le zozzone che mangiano come porche e non metton su un grammo


----------



## brugola (14 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Adesso non cercare di prepararti per prova culturale di miss Italia...


ma quanto mi piacciono  quelle due??


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ma quanto mi piacciono quelle due??


Le adoro anch'io...
"...e tu quando parli con me devi sare zitta!" ....


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Le adoro anch'io...
> "...e tu quando parli con me devi sare zitta!" ....


la dimostrazione di quanto possa essere altrettanto grande la comicità femminile in contrapposizione ai soli culi e tette


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> la dimostrazione di quanto possa essere altrettanto grande la comicità femminile in contrapposizione ai soli culi e tette


Però io quando vedo i comici che mi fanno ridere (pochiiiiiiiiiii) penso:"Che uomo meraviglioso! Lo amo!" (come Checco Zalone o Fabio de Luigi o Neri Marcorè...in certi momenti) chissà se un uomo vedendo la Littizzetto o le Miss o le corteggiatrici lo pensa o è distratto dall'aspetto fisico...


----------



## brugola (14 Marzo 2008)

checco zalone è un mito!! 
non so, è forse il solito discorso di andare oltre l'aspetto, tanto difficile


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> checco zalone è un mito!!
> non so, è forse il solito discorso di andare oltre l'aspetto, tanto difficile


Che uomo! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=gkALivuGmbI


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Marzo 2008)

io marcorè lo trovo inguardabile e non mi fa ridere molto.
La littizzetto pure. Troppo gigiona e esagerata
Checco è un mito


----------



## brugola (14 Marzo 2008)

per me marcorè è fantastico invece
lo trovo così delicato ma così incredibilmente bravo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> per me marcorè è fantastico invece
> lo trovo così delicato ma così incredibilmente bravo


Questo è fantastico ...prende in giro pure Le iene


http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=94XTJpPhSYY


----------



## brugola (14 Marzo 2008)

guarda che è incredibile, riesce ad assomigliare da morire!!
Te lo ricordi quando faceva casini (autista del nano?)
o gasparri???
marcorè è proprio un bel tipo di uomo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> guarda che è incredibile, riesce ad assomigliare da morire!!
> Te lo ricordi quando faceva casini (autista del nano?)
> o gasparri???
> marcorè è proprio un bel tipo di uomo


Perché Guzzanti, no?


Rutelli
http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=94XTJpPhSYY


Quelo
http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=lpYSFPO7pqw


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Marzo 2008)

E...

Lorenzo

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=M48iav1dOmk&feature=related

e ...per Vulvia  

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=3i1yAZS2TB8&feature=related


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Marzo 2008)

E la sorella Sabina


D'alema
http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=FCnhobIAJO4


Berlusconi

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=GrNk4GijT_I


----------



## brugola (14 Marzo 2008)

i guzzanti mi piacciono molto  (sabina in moana era un capolavoro), lui in tremonti inimitabile, meglio dell'originale
Ma marcorè ha quel non so che di delicato che non è da tutti..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> i guzzanti mi piacciono molto (sabina in moana era un capolavoro), lui in tremonti inimitabile, meglio dell'originale
> Ma marcorè ha quel non so che di delicato che non è da tutti..


Marcorè sembra proprio delicato di suo...


----------



## La Lupa (14 Marzo 2008)

I Guzzanti... su tutti. Assssssssolutamente.

Uno, due e anche un pò l'altra... Sabina _d'alema_ che pensa ai poveri in barca a vela è agghiacciante.


----------



## Lettrice (14 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questo è fantastico ...*prende in giro pure Le iene*
> 
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=94XTJpPhSYY


E allora... non mi pare il caso di fare discriminazioni!!! Guarda t'ammonisco eh...


----------



## Old Vulvia (14 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E...
> 
> Lorenzo
> 
> ...


 
Guzzanti è tra i miei preferiti da sempre.. ha delle battute folgoranti e mi piace anche "fisicamente": non so se siete d'accordo ma i comici di oggi hanno una fisicità meno comica di un tempo, risultano istintivamente meno simpatici. Guzzanti invece ha una mimica facciale e posturale che mi cattura. Un po' come Albanese che trovo fantastico ed il primo Benigni (di TeleVacca per intenderci).
Un altro sorprendentemente comico, che in Tv non rende purtroppo, è Bergonzoni.

Guardatevi Don Pizzarro, l'ultimo personaggio di Guzzanti:
http://www.rai.tv/mpplaymedia/0,,RaiTre-Parlaconme^8^63162,00.html

E Cetto la Qualunque di Albanese:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRq3G27TF-U

Marcorè nei panni di Alberto Angela e Zapatero è fantastico:
http://www.rai.tv/mpplaymedia/0,,RaiTre-Parlaconme^7^17536,00.html


----------



## La Lupa (14 Marzo 2008)

Bergonzoni è un gran fico Vulvia, non c'è cazzi.


----------



## Iris (14 Marzo 2008)

Alberto Angela è comico di suo. Pare che cammina sulle uova!!!


----------



## Old Vulvia (14 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Bergonzoni è un gran fico Vulvia, non c'è cazzi.


Anche come uomo.. l'ho conosciuto.. davvero in Tv rende sì e no il 10%.
Mi ha impressionato poi perchè fa autografi personalizzati pescando dalle tue caratteristiche!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Sbalorditivo.


----------



## Old Vulvia (14 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> I Guzzanti... su tutti. Assssssssolutamente.
> 
> Uno, due e anche un pò l'altra... *Sabina d'alema che pensa ai poveri in barca a vela è agghiacciante*.


Beh.. se hai sentito le ultime battute di Berlusconi sui precari, direi che la realtà supera di gran lunga la satira.


----------



## La Lupa (14 Marzo 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Anche come uomo.. l'ho conosciuto.. davvero in Tv rende sì e no il 10%.
> Mi ha impressionato poi perchè fa autografi personalizzati pescando dalle tue caratteristiche!!
> 
> 
> ...


Sì sì, intendevo come uomo.

Sì sì, intendevo di persona.

Gran bel quarto di bue.


----------



## Old Vulvia (14 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Sì sì, intendevo come uomo.
> 
> Sì sì, intendevo di persona.
> 
> Gran bel quarto di bue.


----------



## La Lupa (14 Marzo 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Beh.. se hai sentito le ultime battute di Berlusconi sui precari, direi che *la realtà supera di gran lunga la satira*.


----------



## brugola (14 Marzo 2008)

marcorè zapatero è bellissimo! Non l'avevo visto..


----------



## Old Vulvia (14 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> marcorè zapatero è bellissimo! Non l'avevo visto..


Quando vedo Zapatero mi viene in mente marcorè  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   riproduce le stesse espressioni


----------



## brugola (14 Marzo 2008)

a me zapatero piace anche fisicamente..anche se mi ricorda sinistramente mr.bean...


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> a me zapatero piace anche fisicamente..anche se mi ricorda sinistramente mr.bean...


marò!! è il tipo d'uomo che mi fa cacare (ehm, si può dire?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 )
fisicamente dai, è un po' sul classico con lo sguardo da furbetto.

Di uomini politici che mi piacevano anche fisicamente c'era Almirante che trovavo molto affascinante (sempre perchè mi piacciono quelli belli acerbi 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## La Lupa (14 Marzo 2008)

... ma voi non state mica bene eh?


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> ... ma voi non state mica bene eh?


ho espresso un'opinione...


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Sì sì, intendevo come uomo.
> 
> Sì sì, intendevo di persona.
> 
> Gran bel quarto di bue.


beh, ultimamente direi che si è avvicinato al mezzo bue...


----------



## Old Vulvia (17 Marzo 2008)

*santanchè*

E che dire della Cortellesi nei panni della Santanchè?















http://www.rai.tv/mpplaymedia/0,,RaiTre-Parlaconme^7^66300,00.html


----------



## Old Vulvia (17 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> beh, ultimamente direi che si è avvicinato al mezzo bue...


Uomo de _panza_, uomo de _sostanza_..


----------



## Mari' (17 Marzo 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> E che dire della Cortellesi nei panni della Santanchè?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Fantastica!


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Fantastica!


mari''''''''''''''''''''''''''''
ma 'ndo sei???


----------



## Mari' (17 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mari''''''''''''''''''''''''''''
> ma 'ndo sei???


... stavo spazzolandoni il peli  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   OPS i capelli


----------



## Mari' (17 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mari''''''''''''''''''''''''''''
> ma 'ndo sei???



CACCHIO ma sei tu nella foto?


----------

